# Florida Tarpon



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

I just got back from Big Pine Key, Florida and had the opportunity to fish for Tarpon for 4 days with my dad and two uncles. In all, we hooked and fought approximately 25 tarpon, and got 8 of them to the boat estimated at 100-120 pounds. All fishing was done at the Bahia Honda Bridge and it's tough to keep the fish away from the pilings. We also caught a few snapper, grouper, jackfish, and 1 almoco jack as well. None of us had ever landed a Tarpon before and everyone agreed that they have incredible strength! We will definitely be back again next year! I will add some pics when I get them....


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Sounds like some good fishing. Congrats on the fish. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

*Bahia Honda fishing*

Bahia Honda is exciting fishing. Congratulations on your success.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

*Tarpon Pics*

Here are a few pics. We also had a disposable camera to try and get jumps, but i havent gotten those pics yet....


----------

